# Who makes a 1-9 twist rifle?



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Does any one know who wakes a 22-250 with a 1 in 9 twist other than Savage? I have been searching the manufacturers web sites and just about all of them are 1 in 12 or 1 in 14 twists.

I am trying to find one for them smart yotes that will not come in closer than 450 to 550 yards. My .223 with a 16 inch barrel just doesn't have it past 200 to 250 yds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I assume you are wanting to shoot heavy for caliber bullets.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya - probably the 75 amax - what I have been reading you need at least a 1 in 9 twist to stabalize the bullet. going to loose some velocity, but it should make up for it in distance.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

For that type of shooting I woule just got with the savage. Its a rather heavy rifle but you will be hard pressed to find a better shooter.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

my Tikka T3 .270 is 1 in 10

however i looked at their site,and you can get the T3 in other calibers that have 1 in 9.5 and some even in 1 in 8 twist

my TIKKA T3 HUNTER can and will punch 3 hole groups in under 1 inch at 100 yds,as long as i dont jerk or twist the rifle as i squeeze the trigger

them Fins know how to make a very good and very accurate rifle


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I checked the Tikka site also and see they make a .223 with a 1 in 8 twist. Now the question would be, can a .223 rem cartridge hold enough powder to get a 75 gr bullet out to 500 yds and still take care of a yote?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

yes.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When you go to high power matches you have to take turns working in the target pits, the bullets going overhead sound just as deadly at 600 yds. as the ones at 300 yds. The trees behind the butts are cut off at a level the targets.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

If you're really needing to go long distances, you might want to look at a .243.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> If you're really needing to go long distances, you might want to look at a .243.


+1.........


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Never thought of a 243. Ill have to check that one out. Thanks for another option. I thought about using my 270 with some 90 grain bullets but I figured that would do way to much damage to the yote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the 243 55gr to 105gr


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont know how much your looking to spend but I used to have this rifle in the Bushmaster version, and in light of recent events im kicking myself but hey arrows can be reused! Take a look and I will say a 223 at 650 will whack a yote seen it, done it, and other comparisons to go with that. heres the link.

http://dpmsinc.com/24-SPECIAL_ep_140-1.html


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup DPMS are nice rifles

they are on the other side of town from me,have a re really nice range there too

i love their weapons,i have one planned out that i want to buy,but ohhh they can get pricey

thats why i save all my coins in a bucket,when the bucket is full i can afford to get the one i want


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Savages have a 1 in 9.25 twist rate---however in the .243 to stabilize a 105 grain or above (according to berger in an email to me) you need a 1 in 8 to a 1 in 7 twist to properly stabilize. However hornady says a 1 in 9.25 is enough for the 105gr offering of theirs. So who is right? I would think the manufacturer of the 105 gr bullet that knows your twist rate is 1 in 9.25 but doesnt try to sell the 105 gr to you and refers you to the 95 grain or less, is being more forthcoming with honesty---IMO. Heres a page for viewing http://www.bergerbullets.com/products/target-bullets/


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Beerman069 said:


> Dont know how much your looking to spend but I used to have this rifle in the Bushmaster version, and in light of recent events im kicking myself but hey arrows can be reused! Take a look and I will say a 223 at 650 will whack a yote seen it, done it, and other comparisons to go with that. heres the link.
> 
> http://dpmsinc.com/24-SPECIAL_ep_140-1.html


Another option, I could just get a different upper for my DPMS in the .223, 24" barrel. I'll have to check the price on that as I was trying to stay around $800-1000 for a gun and scope. A new upper and scope might be the best answer to my longer range dilema.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Savages have a 1 in 9.25 twist rate---however in the .243 to stabilize a 105 grain or above (according to berger in an email to me) you need a 1 in 8 to a 1 in 7 twist to properly stabilize. However hornady says a 1 in 9.25 is enough for the 105gr offering of theirs. So who is right? I would think the manufacturer of the 105 gr bullet that knows your twist rate is 1 in 9.25 but doesnt try to sell the 105 gr to you and refers you to the 95 grain or less, is being more forthcoming with honesty---IMO. Heres a page for viewing http://www.bergerbullets.com/products/target-bullets/


Both are likely right...with their own brand of bullets. As i recall the Bergers have a really long ogive.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> I checked the Tikka site also and see they make a .223 with a 1 in 8 twist. Now the question would be, can a .223 rem cartridge hold enough powder to get a 75 gr bullet out to 500 yds and still take care of a yote?


Yes it will, however look at the bullet drop on a projectile that heavy outof a 223. Now if you are versed in mil- shooting or really know you rifle and load it is absolutely doable. I believe the Military projects a 600yd kill the effective range. A 243 would be much flatter.

http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2012CatalogCenterSpread.pdf


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

+1 Don and when you get out to the distance where the tighter twist barrel work good at they must be singley load due to the bullet being seated out farther than can be put in a mag. I shoot 600 yd. matches and we have to slingley load them for each round. There are even 1-7 twist barrels out there and they are very expensive ones too. I don't have a 243 but I do use 260 rem. and 6.5-284 and they will reach out there and even farther, especialy the 6.5-284.


----------



## catfish83861 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have to go with Don on this one. Personally I believe the 22-250 or even a 220 swift might work out fine. Distance plus flatter trajectory that the 223.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the information guys. Due to a oven that took a dump, I had to go buy a new stove for the wife so that took care of 1/2 of my money stash. I had to settle on the Savage model 11 Hunter package. Has a 1-12 twist so I can still shoot the 60 grain Vmax. Not exactly what I wanted but what the heck. The wife got here new stove and I got a new 22-250 and she didn't complain at all. Just said I didn't need another gun and I could use her 22-250. I told her I would have to put a differant scope on it and she said no way. That justified my purchase and she never said another word about my new rifle.

Now to get the cronagraph!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a good bargain I guess! I was always told compromise will keep a marriage going....4 years strong on the 22nd! The Florida girl has learned the ways and instead of trying to keep me out of the wood she bought a bow and goes with!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beerman069 said:


> That's a good bargain I guess! I was always told compromise will keep a marriage going....4 years strong on the 22nd! The Florida girl has learned the ways and instead of trying to keep me out of the wood she bought a bow and goes with!!!


Dang now your going to have to buy a sewing machine LOL.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

What is wrong with that, you can make some custom gear or change existing stuff.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Funny thing about that is I'm the one who knows how to sew, I guess the Marines taught me something!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya I can sew also. Go look at my thread, 22-250 Merry Christmas to me, and you will se what I sewed up for the new gun.


----------

